# Hornady screw up



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

I purchased a box of factory Hornady .223 40gr Vmax. One of the rounds became jammed in the chamber. After closing the bolt over the round and opening it again, it ejected. 
After shooting the rest of the box I was picking up my brass and noticed one of the pieces of brass was not quite a quarter of an inch longer than the others.The case was headstamped for .204 Ruger.

My rifle was not damaged and from what I could find on the web, there should'nt be any major issues with shooting a .204 out of a .223. I called Hornady, and they were great to deal with. Excellent customer service and took great care of me.

I'm just glad this happened with a smaller round and in my bolt action. After thousands of rounds of ammo, this was the first time I've ever had this happen. Just remember to ALWAYS INSPECT THE HEADSTAMPS. A visual inspection of the bullet and case does not always work.

Has this happened to any of you?


----------

